# Turner Village Hospital



## Pete (Apr 22, 2006)

Turner village was constructed as part of the Eastern Counties Institution (later Essex Hall Hospital) to relocate their male patients to modern 'colony' plan accomodation away from the main site, which had been retained for females. Eight Villas were constructed alongside a curved access road with administration and service areas to the south of a large open space. Originally the intention had been that villas for females would be built in similar style to the males, however WWII intervened and the plan was never implemented. Four 'aeroplane' villas were built on the site during the 1960's. Under the NHS Turner Village gradually gained an identity separate from Essex Hall and was retained, taking some patients from Essex Hall when it closed in 1986. Colchester General Hospital was later developed on open land to the north and moved some facilities onto Turner Village as villas became redundant. 

A handful of services remain on the site, occupying two villas, nurses home, water tower and maintenanace yard. The administration block was demolished during 2004 to be replaced by a new facility, although the laundry, stores, 'aeroplane' villas, male villas and a lodge cottage remain derelict. The site is accessible and used as pedestrian access to Colchester General.

Internal photos (Oct 04) can be found on Nobodythere.co.uk


----------

